# Glock 19 gen 4 woes



## sforl (Nov 4, 2010)

I've had my G19 for a little over a month! At first I didn't experience any malfunctions! Now my gun jams almost constantly! Failures to feed, stove pipes failure if the slide to lock on an empty mag!! I've run about 600 rounds through this gun & instead of getting better it's getting worse! I can't identify the problem! I have eliminated the magazines as I numbered them and can't see a problem with any particular one!
Could it be a ammo problem? I'm a new gun owner so any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

There is now a known issue with the Glock 19 G4 recoil spring assembly (RSA), you can call Glock and they should send you a new one or you can *call* Glockmeister and order a replacement part.


----------



## sforl (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks! I just got off the phone with Glock and they will have replacement recoil springs in the next two to three weeks! Meanwhile they suggested using a 124gr rather than the 115gr I have been shooting. I plan to give that a try this pm.


----------

